# What is the transmission oil for a B7 Audi with CVT?



## Rollex55 (Apr 3, 2010)

Quick question guys, I have a 2006 Audi A4, 2.0T FWD with the CVT transmission and I NEED to get the transmission oil to my mechanic to diagnose a leak, but because its Easter the dealers and warehouses are closed. So what is the manufacture and a part number for the Audi CVT tranny fluid?? I have been looking like crazy but no definite answer. Oh and by any chance do BMW or Mercedes use the same stuff?
Any help appreciated!
Shaun


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: What is the transmission oil for a B7 Audi with CVT? (Rollex55)*

VW # G 052 180 
Same fluid as M-B 236.20 and BMW 83 22 0 136 376.
You will only find it at a dealer or a specialist service shop that carries Pentosin or Fuchs.
Good luck.


----------

